# A few honkers in the cold.



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)




----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Looks like a slow day to me. Two shooters only fired one round each? Last time I checked, a "few", Meant 3 or more. I only see two.

But on a posotive note. The blinds look pretty good. It's nice when the extra work you put into the hide pays off. Enough to kill two at least.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Looks like a slow day to me. Two shooters only fired one round each? Last time I checked, a "few", Meant 3 or more. I only see two.
> 
> But on a posotive note. The blinds look pretty good. It's nice when the extra work you put into the hide pays off. Enough to kill two at least.


Must be tough to be so awesome all the time. Someday, maybe I will be the same.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Looks like a slow day to me. Two shooters only fired one round each? Last time I checked, a "few", Meant 3 or more. I only see two.
> 
> But on a posotive note. The blinds look pretty good. It's nice when the extra work you put into the hide pays off. Enough to kill two at least.


 uke:

Your such a tool man, who cares if they only shot two. Does it always have to be a bloodyblinddoors slaughter fest?!?! I don't see you posting up any pictures of your perfect hunts.

Good hunt man, two is better than none on any day!


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

Whatever bloodyblind, this time of year I'd set up everything I have and be happy if one goose came in. Nice geese wingmaster.


----------



## Marlin40 (Jul 19, 2009)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Looks like a slow day to me. Two shooters only fired one round each? Last time I checked, a "few", Meant 3 or more. I only see two.
> 
> But on a posotive note. The blinds look pretty good. It's nice when the extra work you put into the hide pays off. Enough to kill two at least.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Looks like a slow day to me. Two shooters only fired one round each? Last time I checked, a "few", Meant 3 or more. I only see two.
> 
> But on a posotive note. The blinds look pretty good. It's nice when the extra work you put into the hide pays off. Enough to kill two at least.


You must be blind buddy.
I said there were a few because there are. One in the right hand and two in the left(one has it's back facing the front). It's not about numbers with me. It was a cold a$$ morning, just wanted to get the dog out one more time for geese. They didn't really do what we wanted but it was better then a day of my college home work. Shooting a few big a$$ Canadians is worth it to me.
I use sheets of cotton on my blinds for the snow look. It's easy to work with and sticks good.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

That cotton looks like it works pretty good, how long does it last before you have to throw it away? Do you just attach it to the blind via stubble strap or pin it on or what. Defiantly caught my eye


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Looks like a slow day to me. Two shooters only fired one round each? Last time I checked, a "few", Meant 3 or more. I only see two.
> 
> But on a posotive note. The blinds look pretty good. It's nice when the extra work you put into the hide pays off. Enough to kill two at least.


what was the point of this post?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

WingedShooter7 said:


> That cotton looks like it works pretty good, how long does it last before you have to throw it away? Do you just attach it to the blind via stubble strap or pin it on or what. Defiantly caught my eye


It lasts quite a while before you have to replace it. Yes I just attach it via stubble straps. It comes in nice size rolls around the holiday season. I just break off a couple sheets for each side, one for the back and one for the front. It's fine in the wind as well. You just have to be careful when you are driving out not to have the blinds on top, then some of it can blow off on the way to the field. But for $4 a bag ( and a bag and a half does my blind) I just buy a couple extra bags and you are good to go. It's a lot better then bed sheets or snow spray or the $80 covers they sell that rip apart right away.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Congrates on the birds. Awesome idea with the cotton. Just for the record 2 is a limit here and 3 is a ticket


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Bucky Goldstein said:


> Bloodyblinddoors said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a slow day to me. Two shooters only fired one round each? Last time I checked, a "few", Meant 3 or more. I only see two.
> ...


IDK. I was borred and lacking sleep. Nothing more.

The blinds do look good though. It's good to find cheaper alternatives to snow covers. Those things are spendy. I usually spray some snow spray on my sleeve right before I walk into wal-mart. Then I color match the cheapest fabric I can find and buy enought to cover 6 blinds. Cheap alternative.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

WingedShooter7 said:


> I don't see you posting up any pictures of your perfect hunts.


Do we realy need more hero shots on this forum? Cause if you want I can start a thread jam packed with a bunch of borring old hero shots from 09. Starting with Coyotes, Then rolling into Spring snows, Then some pigeon masicer, Then September Honkers Into Regular season Ducks and Honkers.

It would take some time but I've decided to take today tomorrow and Wednesday off from hunting to rejuvintae before the late season final push..... So I could make the "hero shot city" thread a reality if you need.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

It seems to me that you _have_ posted your boring pile shots from all seasons on multiple forums. You're always slipping them in somewhere in the name of gonzo marketing.

So, you would just be doing it again. Amirite?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> WingedShooter7 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see you posting up any pictures of your perfect hunts.
> ...


You sound like a very arrogant person. And it's rejuvenate there "hero". Do you think you are the only one that can shoot a limit of ducks and geese?


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Lol it's sad how easily some people can get ticked off on here!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Great Pic's Wing!
We were out this weekend in the cold as well! It's the best the birds have worked for me all year! 4 shots...3 birds! Yep.... I missed my first shot!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Wingmaster said:


> You must be blind buddy.
> I said there were a few because there are. One in the right hand and two in the left(one has it's back facing the front).


My bad.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Bucky Goldstein said:


> It seems to me that you _have_ posted your boring pile shots from all seasons on multiple forums. You're always slipping them in somewhere in the name of gonzo marketing.
> 
> So, you would just be doing it again. Amirite?


  Yeah but this time it would be at the request of wingedshooter7.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Wingmaster said:


> You sound like a very arrogant person. And it's rejuvenate there "hero".


Did I spell masicer right? I dont think so but maybe I did. It does'nt look right though.



Wingmaster said:


> Do you think you are the only one that can shoot a limit of ducks and geese?


Absolutley not. Anyone with a spinner should have been able to kill a limit of ducks this year in the Dakotas. I'm not realy tryin to fuel the fire guy's. I'm sure a good number of you have to agree with me here. The hunting out there this fall was spectacular.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Wingmaster said:
> 
> 
> > You sound like a very arrogant person. And it's rejuvenate there "hero".
> ...


Spelling and counting are fundamental.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Sometimes a few honkers doesn't have to mean he shot a few. I do see more than one in the pic though. When I'm hunting I'll sometimes say, yeah, we saw a few honkers or yeah, a few honkers came through the dekes. It doesn't mean that I shot a bunch all the time...and who cares how many things get shot. It's not always about that!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

The way these honkers were acting that day they didn't want to get off the ice. We actually walked down to some ice they were on crawled up to about 60 yrds jumped them. I got one which the dogs chased way out on the ice that just formed that night, because it was wide open water the night before. Then the geese scattered and started trickling back and working the decoys some. If we would have sat there for a few more hours we could have limited out for sure, but we wanted to get back to town, and it was frickin cold out. But it was fun. Calls froze up, guns froze up, dogs where full of ice sickles. Managed a few, plus 2 winged way out on the ice. But there was a Bald Eagle down there that kept flying back and forth from the one goose over to the other one. I am sure he had a good meal later that day. In the end it was a good morning.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Those are two big birds Congrats Bro! :beer:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

cut'em said:


> Those are two big birds Congrats Bro! :beer:


There are actually 3, one in right hand and 2 in left hand(one has it's back facing forward). why the hell am I the only one that can see this?? lol


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

He's just saying two are nice and the other one is just ok. :wink:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

torf said:


> He's just saying two are nice and the other one is just ok. :wink:


Haha, they are all big but the one in my right hand is bigger then the other two. It's hard to see in the pic. And you would think a group of hunters would be able to pick out the 2 birds in my left hand, either by the heads or the 2 SEPARATE bodies. :lol:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Confidance is definetly looked down a up on this forum bloodyblind doors. That is why I stopped posting pictures and commenting on a lot of things. Just not worth it. So I just hang around and watch things. I do enjoy looking at everyone else's pictures and hearing the stories. Some of the posts have gotten out of hand lately though.

On a upside. That is a nice hunting in the cold and snow, if we would have had birds around I would have loved to be out. Good Idea on the cotton for snow covers. I like the idea a lot!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

shooteminthelips said:


> Confidance is definetly looked down a up on this forum bloodyblind doors. That is why I stopped posting pictures and commenting on a lot of things. Just not worth it. So I just hang around and watch things. I do enjoy looking at everyone else's pictures and hearing the stories. Some of the posts have gotten out of hand lately though.
> 
> On a upside. That is a nice hunting in the cold and snow, if we would have had birds around I would have loved to be out. Good Idea on the cotton for snow covers. I like the idea a lot!


I agree with you. I only post a very small percentage of my pics for the exact same reason. 
Yeah the migration was messed up around here too, with Canada not producing like usual and all the water scattering the bird numbers out. 
Yeah don't let a prick like bloodyblinddoors keep you from posting your pics. Put them up I to like seeing other people's pictures of their hunts.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

C'mon shooteminthelips, I wanna see some pictures!!


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

Wingmaster said:


> The way these honkers were acting that day they didn't want to get off the ice. We actually walked down to some ice they were on crawled up to about 60 yrds jumped them. I got one which the dogs chased way out on the ice that just formed that night, because it was wide open water the night before. Then the geese scattered and started trickling back and working the decoys some. If we would have sat there for a few more hours we could have limited out for sure, but we wanted to get back to town, and it was frickin cold out. But it was fun. Calls froze up, guns froze up, dogs where full of ice sickles. Managed a few, plus 2 winged way out on the ice. But there was a Bald Eagle down there that kept flying back and forth from the one goose over to the other one. I am sure he had a good meal later that day. In the end it was a good morning.


I sure hope you'll remember this hunt when you chastize people for "jumping the roost" next fall like you did earlier this year. Late season birds often feed once a day maybe you'll learn this before just jumping the roost because you were cold and wanted to go home.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

wingaddict said:


> Wingmaster said:
> 
> 
> > The way these honkers were acting that day they didn't want to get off the ice. We actually walked down to some ice they were on crawled up to about 60 yrds jumped them. I got one which the dogs chased way out on the ice that just formed that night, because it was wide open water the night before. Then the geese scattered and started trickling back and working the decoys some. If we would have sat there for a few more hours we could have limited out for sure, but we wanted to get back to town, and it was frickin cold out. But it was fun. Calls froze up, guns froze up, dogs where full of ice sickles. Managed a few, plus 2 winged way out on the ice. But there was a Bald Eagle down there that kept flying back and forth from the one goose over to the other one. I am sure he had a good meal later that day. In the end it was a good morning.
> ...


Hahaha you are such an idiot!! I had been watching this field for a week. The birds and not that many had been using this smaller body of water and getting up and flying 1/4 of a mile if that and landing in the field connected to the water. There was nobody else in the area hunting geese and/or ducks. It's not like this water was holding tons of birds that scattered out to other fields. So I wasn't screwing up anybody else's hunt there big guy. They got up and circled the field I was in all morning. Some decoyed the rest landed right back down on the ice. So the situation was different then your dumb a$$ jumping roosts all day during the prime of the season. And I wasn't that cold and didn't want to go home that bad buddy!! I hunt in the freezing cold all damn winter. So don't use something you have no idea about to justify you jumping big roosts all season you idiot! Have a nice day!!


----------



## 4curls (Jul 8, 2009)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Wingmaster said:
> 
> 
> > You sound like a very arrogant person. And it's rejuvenate there "hero".
> ...


It's always spectacular...


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

C'mon guys. Cut it out with the name calling. I hate playing D-bag moderator guy, but I will if I have to. Let's keep it civil please.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

you dont know that no one else was hunting those birds.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Really guys! Who cares the kid went out and killed a couple honks and showed some pictures. An now everyone has to be an *** about. This is the type of crap that needs to stop on this site! I see way to much of it an some of us just need to grow the hell up and use this site for what it is meant for.

Nice pics Wingmaster!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Horker23 said:


> Really guys! Who cares the kid went out and killed a couple honks and showed some pictures. An now everyone has to be an a$$ about. This is the type of crap that needs to stop on this site! I see way to much of it an some of us just need to grow the hell up and use this site for what it is meant for.
> 
> Nice pics Wingmaster!


X2!!


----------



## Prairie Dweller (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice hunt.

We need a NR cap on guys like buttyblinddoors. uke:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Prairie Dweller said:


> We need a NR cap on buttyblinddoors. uke:


Fixed it for ya. When you say "Guys like". Plural. It's false cause I'm the only one like me.

Oh how the mouse has caused the herd to stampede. You guy's are too easy  Best part is- I was'nt even tryin.

I do feel bad for wingmaster though cause he took what I said as a personal attack and it deffinately was'nt meant that way. For that I do appologies wingmaster. So the middle schoolers can keep on lovin the drama and name callin (Cause thats as far as their intelligence will allow them to go) but the members who have been here the longest know I'm more helpful than hurtful.


----------



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice pics, u gotta love those late season birds


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

All I ever think about anymore when I see controversy in the forum is this thread:

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=77489

I think people can be pretty quick to judge on pretty much everything, but that will always be the internet gang, anyone's thoughts are always a click away.


----------

